# Does anyone else dislike silly shaped guitars?



## DeathMentaL (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone else have a similar mentality when it comes to guitars as me? I for one dislike silly shapes especially the flying V. I'm very much a traditionalist when it comes to guitars. I like a nice clean looking body without all that silly jagger stuff.

Lets hear from you.


----------



## kastenfrog (Mar 13, 2013)

totally  (super-)strat or prs style are probably the only designs i really dig. lp/sg styles are very nice too, but doesn't come close to the others. i think flying v's can be cool too, depends on the music played on them. but everything above them in terms of "metalness" doesn't do anything for me... warlock's


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

Well define silly shaped? 

I like Superstrats, singlecuts, Icemans and Kellys... OOooohhh... And the Vigier Marilyn...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 13, 2013)

They're hit and miss for me

Pretty much anything by BC Rich is awful
I think flying V's and Explorer shapes and all look nice but I'd never play on them
And Kelly's too just because Marty Friedman 

Pretty much the only guitar I'd ever buy that isn't a super strat would be a Xiphos, because they're pretty damn comfortable
also Necrophagist


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Mar 13, 2013)

I dislike Gibson Flying V because its not sharp at the ends. Other V's are fine, except those "half" V's with one side longer and other cut out. I dislike Ibanez RGD2127Z-ISH body shape. I dislike BC Rich Warlocks. I dislike Dean Razorbacks (Those X kinda shapes). Also most ergonomic guitar shapes (OH GOD WHY). Theres more but i think it would be a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong list.

So much hate


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm the opposite, I like odd shaped guitars but of course there are some I hate (Jackson Roswell UFO shaped one for example). I actually find regular guitars so average and boring, though that won't ever prevent me from buying a standard shape. I have one of the new Jackson 7's and it's standard. But some of my favorite shapes are:

Jackson Kelly (top fav)
BC Rich Mockingbird
BC Rich Virgin
BC Rich Warlock
ESP/LTD F shape (Forest shape)

Not sure I'd use the phrase "silly" to describe shpaes you simply don't like. A Daisy Rock flower shaped guitar - now THAT is silly








Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

^ Is it weird that I'd have no problem playing that silly thing? I just like playing guitars. I like em like I like my women... All shapes and sizes.


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Mar 13, 2013)

I like sexy guitars and a flying V or similars does not look sexy to my taste


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm ridiculously picky when it comes to guitar shapes. Even the ordinary superstrat bothers me when the horns are too pointy!

I don't know, I think I don't want the shape of the guitar to give away the genre I'm playing. Nonsense, I know, but what can I do


----------



## RickSchneider (Mar 13, 2013)

If it fits comfortably in classical style then I can happily play it


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 13, 2013)

RickSchneider said:


> If it fits comfortably in classical style then I can happily play it



You mean something like this?


----------



## EcoliUVA (Mar 13, 2013)

I own and love a Jackson Kelly USA. Other than that shape, I'm not big into non-superstrats. If i had it to do over again and could get a similar deal, I'd be probably 60/40 in favor of a soloist.


----------



## coreysMonster (Mar 13, 2013)

There are a couple of "modern" shapes I like, the Jackson Kelly and BC Rich Warlock (yeah, yeah, I know) come to mind. I think pointy-tailed Vs can look pretty nice, but things like the Firebird design, or this freakin thing






just look terrible.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 13, 2013)

I love the explorer shape. It has the built in arm rest that makes it really comfortable to play. I have an EX350 that i love to bust out live, really gets my adrenaline going with the uber metal looking axe. It does seem to neck dive a bit though, not sure if the gibson shape is the same way or not


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 13, 2013)

Someone called a Flying V Silly ? *cough*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2013)

I like some weird shapes... The original stars like the Charvels and the "modern" stars like the BC Rich Stealth, Jackson Warrior, and Ibanez Xiphos. I'm also a HUGE fan of most V shapes and BCR shapes like the Mock, Bich, Speed V, and JR-V.

Speaking of "traditional" shapes, didn't the first V and Explorer come out before the first Superstrat?


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 13, 2013)

I played a traditional flying V before (Jackson) that a friend had and it was the worst guitar I ever touched. It was more than likely just a cheap piece of crap because the weight was so out of proportion you couldn't even balance it on your leg to play.



coreysMonster said:


> There are a couple of "modern" shapes I like, the Jackson Kelly and BC Rich Warlock (yeah, yeah, I know) come to mind. I think pointy-tailed Vs can look pretty nice, but things like the Firebird design, or this freakin thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




horrible


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

Sang-Drax said:


> I'm ridiculously picky when it comes to guitar shapes. Even the ordinary superstrat bothers me when the horns are too pointy!
> 
> I don't know, I think I don't want the shape of the guitar to give away the genre I'm playing. Nonsense, I know, but what can I do





Funny you say that. 

On Facebook (before I left that hell hole) someone asked me why I have such metal looking 7s and rarely play metal. I just think they're nice looking and playing a nice looking guitar is exciting to me which in turn translates to a better playing experience for me.


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 13, 2013)

Superstrat is nice as it looks more traditional in the sense of the shape. All my guitars follow that same principle. (Example, i got a Jem77V).


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 13, 2013)

Only design I'd say I don't like is that three-pronged thing Dimebag played.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

It looked cool in his hands, but yea... Couldn't play one of those.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 13, 2013)

I never liked the BC Rich Stealth / Jackson Warrior / Ibanez Xiphos or Falchion. Hell, the only BCR I like is the Mockingbird, but that's because I like Explorer style bodies.


----------



## Nats (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't stand any of guitar not shaped like an RG. Call it close minded, I don't care. Even single cut away Gibson types, can't stand them. I just really like double cut away guitars with no weird points or shapes. Same goes for cases. Coffin case? Fucking cheese central. LOL.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 13, 2013)

I only really gel with superstrats.

Which is why I ordered a Boden.

...Wait


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

ergocaster


----------



## larry (Mar 13, 2013)

DeathMentaL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar mentality when it comes to guitars as me?



well that depends. generally i gravitate towards super strats, and prefer 
the aesthetic of the kxk sii for example. but this doesn't exclude other
shapes from being sexy to me. i find the boden 8 extremely sexy as 
a whole, but i currently wouldn't use it's design elements in any other
context.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 13, 2013)

At first, I only liked Superstrat. Then I began to love the LP shape. Then the Telecaster. Then the Randy Rhoads.

Now there's more shape I love than shapes I dislike. Still haven't got into the headless guitars at all lol


----------



## Adam Partridge (Mar 13, 2013)

I like some superstrats eg Schecter, Ibanez S series, but mainly something a little different. It has to look correctly proportioned tho, eg:
Mockingbird - best ever guitar shape IMHO
Mouradian CS74 - highly original...and silly!





ESP Forest & variants, especially Antelope





I wouldn't be seen dead playing a V, Les Paul, Tele or RG (to me the pointed lower horn & less pointed upper horn looks odd)...


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 13, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Funny you say that.
> 
> On Facebook (before I left that hell hole) someone asked me why I have such metal looking 7s and rarely play metal. I just think they're nice looking and playing a nice looking guitar is exciting to me which in turn translates to a better playing experience for me.



What genre do you play?

Now that you're saying that, I do remember being more of a fan of metal-looking shapes when I had a metal band. Later on I joined a (slightly) locally famous alternative rock band. My new bandmates would see me as a reccurring metalhead and would always be reluctant whenever I tried something different for fear of transforming the band into the new Opeth, regardless of what actually had inspired me. And that even if I'm the one who've written their most dancing hit back then, while the singer had written their heaviest song to date before I even joined. 

Maybe the idea of distancing myself from that stigma inclined my taste to more traditional guitar shapes. That's not to say I found my reputation offensive, but it just wasn't true. I like lighter genres and metal equally, only I didn't listen to the same stuff they did.

Be it as it may, I have always been a huge fan of Les Pauls and PRS's. Versatility in looks and tone alike:


----------



## MicrobeSS (Mar 13, 2013)

I like Superstrats, any Vs', I don't care for pointy as f*** guitars like the xiphos but thats just me... And I hate the Les Paul shape.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 13, 2013)

I think Warwick is going through a midlife crisis.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 13, 2013)

I like super strat bodys, and only super strat bodys. unless were talking about strandbergs, their bodies look the best for headless models. thats about it for me though, pretty limited in my tastes haha.


----------



## ZachK (Mar 13, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Other V's are fine, except those "half" V's with one side longer and other cut out.



An off set/Rhoads is not a half V.

I love Rhoads, super strats, LPS.

Stuff like the BC Rich Draco and the mockingbird are god awful


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 13, 2013)

Every guitar should look like this...


----------



## Michael T (Mar 13, 2013)

Personally in the past I ONLY owned/played King V style guitars with the occasional RR shape here & there. 
Then I got hardcore into ERGs and in the beginning the choice of shapes/colors (Black) were limited.
Now my collection consist mainly of Ibanez RG & Sabers (Yummy MIJ stuff) that I've modded/new bodies ect. Still got a few Vs but not nearly enough.

One guitar shape I could never get into is the LP, they just aren't to comfortable IMO


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 13, 2013)

To an extent. Some I find very tasteful. 

But I'd rather cut my dick off than play one of those fuck ugly "ergonomic" guitars. Ew!


----------



## The_Mop (Mar 13, 2013)

I dislike dilly gaped sitars, personally.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm okay with pretty much anything that I can play comfortably whilst sitting down.

Can't stand V's of any kind though; RRs, King V's, Flying V's... dumb as hell if you ask me.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 13, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I'm okay with pretty much anything that I can play comfortably whilst sitting down.
> 
> Can't stand V's of any kind though; RRs, King V's, Flying V's... dumb as hell if you ask me.



I agree with this. There are also some that are uncomfortable while standing up due to annoying boxy shape, I could not figure out how to get a chunky flying V to be comfortable to play standing up no matter what I did. 

Something new I discovered last week is that I don't like guitars or basses where the right arm is too short so it has a tendency to slide off your leg and land on its neck if you're sitting while playing it if you readjust your position, I just got a bass that's like that and it's driving me nuts


----------



## craigny (Mar 13, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I love the explorer shape. It has the built in arm rest that makes it really comfortable to play. I have an EX350 that i love to bust out live, really gets my adrenaline going with the uber metal looking axe. It does seem to neck dive a bit though, not sure if the gibson shape is the same way or not


 The Gibson Explorer is probably one of the best balanced instruments out there...they hang nothing like the EX models.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 13, 2013)

Great, we really need more superstrat users here. There aren't enough.

Where's Drakkar when you need him??


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 13, 2013)

What about the intrepid? I think it is a great combination of classic and modern


----------



## Basti (Mar 13, 2013)

I only really dislike Explorers and to a lesser extent ESP Vypers, the rest are almost all good. 
One of my favourites is the BC Rich Virgo. Das right bitches.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

Sang-Drax said:


> What genre do you play?



I play a lot of reggae and jazz "derivatives"...


----------



## timbucktu123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Alot of ergonomics shapes look like uter crap to me with the exceptions of stranbergs

i love explorers, flying v,les pauls , teles, strats, dean ml and razorback(both regular and v) and warlocks


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 13, 2013)

I've had a Bc Rich JR V Icon, which is a narrow V. I've had an Ibanez Xiphos too, both were incredibly comfortable to play, the Xiphos especially, but I sold them on. I prefer RGs. A lot of the crazy shapes on the market are so just bad I'd feel stupid playing them.

Take for example this






A stunning guitar. Classic, timeless, it's just a perfect form.

Replaced by this






I can't stand single cuts either. I doubt I'll ever buy another guitar that is not an RG or an Ibanez S, and tbh that would suit me fine.

Wtf is this? It looks like an entry to a "Design a guitar" competition for under 15 year olds. Even Mick Thomson looks silly playing it.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Flying V. Gibson premiered the V shape in 1958- 4 years after the Strat, 6 years after the Les Paul, and 8 after the Tele*- yet somehow it's treated as this wild and crazy outsider design.

*(All dates from Wikipedia, margin of error 61 years)


----------



## guitareben (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't like spikes or points


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2013)

Demiurge said:


> Poor Flying V. Gibson premiered the V shape in 1958- 4 years after the Strat, 6 years after the Les Paul, and 8 after the Tele*- yet somehow it's treated as this wild and crazy outsider design.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 13, 2013)

haha I LOVE odd shaped guitars. Warlocks are insanely comfortable to play sitting down, the wings fit between your legs perfectly. Much easier to track with than an RG/super strat


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got one of these, and that's about as oddly shaped as I can handle.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 13, 2013)

DrZoidberg said:


> I've got one of these, and that's about as oddly shaped as I can handle.


I had a dream last night that I owned a Parker. I totally want one now.


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good dream! I just love the neck on it. It's really easy to maneuver with efficiency. I do tend to prefer small and then necks though, which is why I love this one so much. The top cut-away can sometimes be annoying when playing sitting down, but it keeps me from slouching. If I slump over the 90 degree bend part that I call the "horn" kind of pokes me in the sternum.


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 13, 2013)

If it isn't a traditional style (super-strat, tele, LP, SG) then KILL IT! KILL IT WITH FUCKING FIRE!! Yeah, I hate anything pointy. Iceman, V, anything BC, Jackson Warrior, ESP F series, Xiphos, RR, etc. All shit. 

Glad I could get this off my chest


----------



## Dooky (Mar 13, 2013)

The only "silly" shaped guitars I like are the classics, ie: Flying Vs (Gibson V, Jackson KV2 and RR1) & Explorers (Gibson Explorers and Jackson Kelly).


----------



## 80H (Mar 13, 2013)

I like foreign shapes, but I also only prefer them when it's either a new take on something that I already like or something that looks like it should have been made by now. 

I know minarik guitars get a lot of negative response because of their shapes. There's some of them I don't like at all, but then you have stuff like this. I'd totally rather have this than an es-335 or pretty much any similar shape that I've seen so far. 







Then there's this guy which is just a mandolin shape with a different horn and a more guitarly-shaped body overall (note: i do not dig this headstock):


----------



## 80H (Mar 13, 2013)

and goddamn those pictures are bigger than i thought lol


----------



## decypher (Mar 13, 2013)

Usually I just like regular modern strats and can't get into explorers, flying v's, bc rich's, I always loved this - especially as he came up with it so he could take a second guitar to Europe back then.












And I definitely like this


----------



## MikeH (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't stand "extreme" shapes. Super-strat, PRS, LP, and that's about it.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2013)

I can deal with a decent king v/ rhoads, but that's about it. Some explorers are okay too


----------



## User Name (Mar 13, 2013)

i hate em, cant stand any sort of V, or explorer, pretty much anything bc rich makes besides maybe a mockingbird, other than that thats about as extreme as i get with my guitars.


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 14, 2013)

That mandolin shaped guitar is crazy!


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm glad a lot of us are on the same page.


----------



## Robrecht (Mar 14, 2013)

I like pointy guitars, as long as there's some balance and restraint to the design. In fact, I started a pointy guitars board on Pinterest some time ago, though mainly as a joke and a counterweight to all the cutesy pictures of cake, shoes, vintage dresses and quilts that place is filled with. 

Actually, my first idea was to create a huge board consisting solely of photos of turds, but when I told my girlfriend she rolled her eyes so hard I was worried it'd damage her vision permanently. So I shelved that idea...

_Edit_ -- here's my own pointy family:


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 14, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> I like pointy guitars, as long as there's some balance and restraint to the design. In fact, I started a pointy guitars board on Pinterest some time ago, though mainly as a joke and a counterweight to all the cutesy pictures of cake, shoes, vintage dresses and quilts that place is filled with.
> 
> Actually, my first idea was to create a huge board consisting solely of photos of turds, but when I told my girlfriend she rolled her eyes so hard I was worried it'd damage her vision permanently. So I shelved that idea...
> 
> Edit -- here's my own pointy family:



I have found the enemy!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Robrecht (Mar 14, 2013)

DeathMentaL said:


> I have found the enemy!



 Just sayin': if we ever go head-to-head, these spikes will do more damage than those curves of yours. 

_Edit_ -- Although, crap, those pointy ends are soooo vulnerable to chipping. :shudder:


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 14, 2013)

DeathMentaL said:


> Superstrat is nice as it looks more traditional in the sense of the shape. All my guitars follow that same principle. (Example, i got a Jem77V).



A Jem is way too pointy and modern for me, so you're not as traditional as you think 

I play Les Pauls, Strats, Teles, and PRS CU/SCs. The most pointy things I have are my PRS headstocks. The only other shape I like a lot is the 335.

I just don't feel comfortable having a 'statement' shape guitar, I just like classic lines that look acceptable in the vast majority of bands. I play metal but I'm also involved with pop and folk, so something like an RG/JEM just looks OTT in many finishes. A Les Paul or Tele will work basically everywhere except when you *need* a crazy shape guitar for the image of the band.

I think Explorers look really cool, on Hetfield. But not on me. I just don't think I look cool with a cool guitar.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just the people that play them.


----------



## ridner (Mar 14, 2013)

I go thru phases where I am only into "traditional" shapes and then others where I am only into "pointy" shapes.


----------



## Robrecht (Mar 14, 2013)

guitarfishbay said:


> I think Explorers look really cool, on Hetfield. But not on me. I just don't think I look cool with a cool guitar.



Dude, you don't need to look cool to be sporting a pointy. I'm the opposite of cool, I'm a 34-year-old bookish nerd who wears cardigans and a corduroy blazer with elbow pads, and not even in a hipster way. Most of the time, I look like a 70's geography teacher. I just feel that if you're gonna go play the electric guitar, with its glorious history of being anti-establishment, subversive, even dangerous, you might as well embrace that aspect. Even if you're really serious about mastering the instrument. I'm tasteful and restrained in most other aspects of life, but not in my choice of electric guitars.  <= god dammit I wish that emoticon was pointier.



(But just to clarify: a beautiful strat-shaped guitar can just as well tickle my fancy.)


----------



## Mega-Mads (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 14, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with strats but if *everything* is the same it's bloody boring. The Mockingbird has to be my favourite "non conventional" shape, so comfy to play.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 14, 2013)

depends, i can't stand modern try-hard "metal" looking guitars like warlocks and those weird new ibby's.

but boy, do i love me some:





and





basically, i love vintage weird shit, but new weird shapes look weird in a bad way.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 14, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> There's nothing wrong with strats but if *everything is the same it's bloody boring.*


This.

I don't post in the gear sections as much as used to because it's always full of super strat circlejerks. 

There's one guy here who always bought extreme shaped 7's and made NGD's for them. I like him.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Mar 14, 2013)

I dislike basically everything that isn't basically a super strat shape 
Some les pauls I can handle, and as ashamed as I am to admit it, the xiphos.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 14, 2013)

I used to love the dimebag shape/ml and not long ago i loved explores now cant stand anything thats not a superstrat. Never liked the les paul shape always been a strat guy.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow you guys will hate my NGD in a few months....


----------



## xethicx (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, this thread hits home for me. 

Once in a while when I want a good laugh Ill hit the BC Rich website to see if theyve managed to come up with even more terrible looking guitars that will likely only be played by guys that look like they only listen to Slayer and Cannibal Corpse. Cmon, you all know exactly what I mean here amirite? Apart from MAYBE the 70s version of the mockingbird, BC Rich has never made a guitar that I would even take as a gift. 

I do disagree with the flying V though, to a point (no pun intended). I like SOME flying Vs, its hard not to like the gibson flying V and the explorer. But outside of those shapes there's really nothing else that I like at all. 

Dean guitars also have a real knack for making some HORRID looking guitars like that one that is part les paul and part dime guitar, wow... just awful. In fact I dont think I have ever seen a Dean guitar that I liked. Rusty Cooley's guitars look retarded too, its like he goes into the custom shop and says "for the paint job can you put 9000 crappy looking decals on this guitar, I think that would really make it pop". 

The Boden is also a shape that makes me dry heave a little to look at. I could keep going but nothing else is coming to mind, however I know there's plenty Im missing.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 15, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> There's nothing wrong with strats but if *everything* is the same it's bloody boring. The Mockingbird if my favourite shape, so comfy to play.



 Mockingbird-esque profiles are a longtime favorite of mine. They look nice and they're quite comfortable. An outward-curved lower horn is an easy way to please me since it's out of the way of my large hands and I prefer my necks positioned at a fairly steep angle (thus it's useful while seated), but I do prefer at least some curves to an abundance of points.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 15, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Mockingbird-esque profiles are a longtime favorite of mine. They look nice and they're quite comfortable. An outward-curved lower horn is an easy way to please me since it's out of the way of my large hands and I prefer my necks positioned at a fairly steep angle (thus it's useful while seated), but I do prefer at least some curves to an abundance of points.



Minus the floyd and that is a sexy guitar, I love the mockingbird as long as it has the original 3/3 headstock. Apart from that, BC Rich has never made anything nice.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 15, 2013)

For example,,, this thing is just completely ridiculous ... who plays these stupid things?


----------



## larry (Mar 15, 2013)

used to jam with a bassis that loves that shape. ^^^
he went as far as getting a quote on a five string version. 
dunno if he ever pulled the trigger though..


----------



## Diggy (Mar 15, 2013)

yes. its like the "big' truck, lil dick" thang


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 15, 2013)

I guess IM boring too. I like strat shapes, and thats about it.
I like the way a les paul LOOKS, but they are too tiny for me, personally. Im a big dude (6 ft 2 in) so a Les Paul just feels small.

But the guitars like Dimebag played? Ugh. Not for me. And Ive never seen a BC Rich I liked, either.


----------



## Dayn (Mar 15, 2013)

I definitely prefer superstrat shapes. But I love the look of the Explorer, even though I wouldn't find it comfortable.

But the best 'extreme' shape like I like? The Ibanez Halberd. I mean, look at it:






To me, that looks _so_ classy. Being in white helps I suppose, rather than the standard 'metal' black.


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 15, 2013)

Dayn said:


> I definitely prefer superstrat shapes. But I love the look of the Explorer, even though I wouldn't find it comfortable.
> 
> But the best 'extreme' shape like I like? The Ibanez Halberd. I mean, look at it:
> 
> ...



i would rather watch my mam undresses than to own that


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2013)

It looks like a bastard of the ESP F series...


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I've pretty much sold all my super-strats in favour of super-points. I just love unique, creative designs. And I thoroughly love every single BC Rich shape with perhaps the exception of the really new ones, like the Draco and Zombie. But yeah, for me, super-strats are THE most boring shape for a guitar. I do like LPs, but I'd still take a pointy guitar over them as well.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 15, 2013)

I truly can't stand the traditional tele body. I have no idea why. I just think it looks like someone forgot to finish the guitar.

RG and superstrat styled guitars are still my top fave, but i've got a soft spot for the Warlock. It's one of the most comfortable guitars sitting down in a normal position and classical position. My first real guitar was an LA series warlock i bought because I thought Max Cavalera was the most badassed player ever... (this was when Arise came out.)


----------



## -42- (Mar 15, 2013)

Some of you guys are way too uptight.


----------



## Joose (Mar 15, 2013)

Guess it all depends on what you consider "silly".

I hate V's, unless they're Rhodes style. Tele's look silly to me.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 15, 2013)

I have to say I'm a bit of a traditionalist when it comes to guitars. Strats, Les Paul's, super-Strats, Teles etc are my bag generally.

I don't mind explorers and V's, but wouldn't really go for one.

Not that keen on the SG shape either.

But all the uber-pointy-metal shapes (BC Rich etc) generally repel me. Neon pink/yellow or Kawasaki green etc do the same.

I do love the Strandberg shape though.

Bass wise, I like a wood finish, curvy P or J shape- long horn at the top and shorter at the bottom. Not to the Warwick extreme, but my Washburn RB2502 is about my ideal shape. That Music Man thing that Myung plays is awful to look at..


----------



## Dayn (Mar 15, 2013)

DeathMentaL said:


> i would rather watch my mam undresses than to own that


Then let me be the first to admit your mother is a very classy lady.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 15, 2013)

Anything non-strat shaped seems to be subject to a lot of dislike, which baffles me as we're all musicians and should realise taste is entirely subjective ;-) (Not to mention the V and Explorer are virtually as old!) 

Currently I own a Maverick X-1 and GKG R-36 which would clearly fit the definition of silly according to some (excuse the photos):










Both sound great, play beautifully, are extremely comfortable........I fail to see how a slightly outre design makes them silly but of course YMMV ^^


----------



## xethicx (Mar 15, 2013)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, whatever makes people happy is fine by me as long as no one is getting hurt. Speaking of getting hurt, the Dean razorback look like it might actually really injure someone that walked into it the wrong way lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 15, 2013)

Dayn said:


> Then let me be the first to admit your mother is a very classy lady.



...Burn?


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Mar 15, 2013)

ShadyDavey said:


>




Another thing I want to mention, is that your guitar can inspire the music you write.

If a certain shape inspires you when you look at it and play on it, then you should by all means ignore what people are going to say/think about it.

For instance; A BC Rich warlock makes me think of darkness/evil, so it usually inspires me to play dark sounding things on it. But when I pick up a RG or something, I think of prog/shred, which bores the crap out of me musically. I'm much more likely to pick up a Warlock because of the mental effect it has on me. I generally associate certain shapes and colors with sounds.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Another thing I want to mention, is that your guitar can inspire the music you write.
> 
> If a certain shape inspires you when you look at it and play on it, then you should by all means ignore what people are going to say/think about it.
> 
> For instance; A BC Rich warlock makes me think of darkness/evil, so it usually inspires me to play dark sounding things on it. But when I pick up a RG or something, I think of prog/shred, which bores the crap out of me musically. I'm much more likely to pick up a Warlock because of the mental effect it has on me. I generally associate certain shapes and colors with sounds.


 


Thank you World, for showing me that once again I'm not as alone as I thought I was here in right field 

The R-36 makes me think of Uli, the X-1 has a more "old school metal" appeal and shunts my mind into that mode......I'd love a V as I associate that with Schenker and melody.......I am consciously influenced by shapes and I choose guitars with that in mind. Quality is another concern but as you can see, I've been amazingly lucky with being able to pick up unique/rare and extremely well made guitars recently.

(I also hear tones as colours - quite peculiar)


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Another thing I want to mention, is that your guitar can inspire the music you write.
> 
> If a certain shape inspires you when you look at it and play on it, then you should by all means ignore what people are going to say/think about it.
> 
> For instance; A BC Rich warlock makes me think of darkness/evil, so it usually inspires me to play dark sounding things on it. But when I pick up a RG or something, I think of prog/shred, which bores the crap out of me musically. I'm much more likely to pick up a Warlock because of the mental effect it has on me. I generally associate certain shapes and colors with sounds.



My favourite comment i've read in this entire thread. Well put  i've always felt the same towards certain shapes. Not necessarily saying that i couldn't write prog-metal on a BC Rich Warlock, or a Beast, it's just that i wouldn't think of writing prog at anypoint in time when i pick up said guitars. And having owned a BC Rich Warlock i can say that I sure as hell wouldn't play blues either, just strictly metal. Likewise with my Jackson Randy Rhoads V, nothing but thrash metal because that's the energy i channel when i pick it up. My Ibanez RG827z is a whole different story on the other hand as well.

For the most part i find myself lacking major interest in any Gibson i've ever seen, Les Paul's, SG's or otherwise. I know they're iconic in history which draws a lot of people in, but i don't really care for their overly rounded shape or for how they sound, or for who used to play one. Likewise with PRS and Fender Stratocasters. Not my cup of tea


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 16, 2013)

lets figure out how far is too far for you folks

1)






2)





3)





4)





5)





6)





lets see how these go down. Would you own any? ... would you burn any?


----------



## Veldar (Mar 16, 2013)

Carrion Rocket said:


> I think Warwick is going through a midlife crisis.



Well Gibson trademarked the V so.......


----------



## Curt (Mar 16, 2013)

I mostly dig semi-traditional doublecuts(RG, S, Skervesen Lizard, BWGC Double I, PRS Cu) and most singlecuts. I will always have love for the Gibson Explorer and E/2, as far as pointies go... But that is a byproduct of Claudio Sanchez fanboyism.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 16, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> My favourite comment i've read in this entire thread. Well put  i've always felt the same towards certain shapes. *Not necessarily saying that i couldn't write prog-metal on a BC Rich Warlock, or a Beast, it's just that i wouldn't think of writing prog at anypoint in time when i pick up said guitars. And having owned a BC Rich Warlock i can say that I sure as hell wouldn't play blues either, just strictly metal. Likewise with my Jackson Randy Rhoads V, nothing but thrash metal because that's the energy i channel when i pick it up. My Ibanez RG827z is a whole different story on the other hand as well.*
> 
> For the most part i find myself lacking major interest in any Gibson i've ever seen, Les Paul's, SG's or otherwise. I know they're iconic in history which draws a lot of people in, but i don't really care for their overly rounded shape or for how they sound, or for who used to play one. Likewise with PRS and Fender Stratocasters. Not my cup of tea


Yeah, I didn't mean to be so blunt with it. I actually like RG's and stuff myself, and my generalization was a little broad. I just wanted to get the point across.

But you get it


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm completely in love with superstrats. They just work for me. I can never take wild shaped guitars seriously.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 16, 2013)

Since some of us are linking "silly" shapes we love...


----------



## Amanita (Mar 16, 2013)

funny thread. one could think guitars are to be seen with and not played 
i used to love the _look _of Les Pauls. but damn, this things are uncomfortable.
i don't really care for the SG/Viper shape, _and_ it's rather uncomfortable when not on a strap, but i came across Flame Signum Baritone specimen (basically a Viper shape) which played the way that made me fall in love. i now own the bugger 
i really dislike superstrats in general and RGs in particular. sad, boring, done to death shape if there ever have been one. but if i'd ever come across one that had "the vibe" when played, it could even be swirled and loaded with an FR bridge. i'd not care 
oh. and always loved how Tom Dumont played ska on Vs and Explorers


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 16, 2013)

ShadyDavey said:


> Anything non-strat shaped seems to be subject to a lot of dislike, which baffles me as we're all musicians and should realise taste is entirely subjective ;-) (Not to mention the V and Explorer are virtually as old!)
> 
> Currently I own a Maverick X-1 and GKG R-36 which would clearly fit the definition of silly according to some (excuse the photos):
> 
> ...


Dude the guy from Abnormality has the same 7


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2013)

He's got the hardtail - do want! Thanks for the heads-up bro


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JoeChugs (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm lazy, so my general rule is that if I can't sit and play it I don't want it.


----------



## -42- (Mar 17, 2013)

I think offset Vs look really cool.

Cry about it.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 17, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> lets figure out how far is too far for you folks
> 
> lets see how these go down. Would you own any? ... would you burn any?



Own
sell because I know it's worth a fortune
Own
sell because its probably worth a fortune
Own
Own

If you want me to burn some, post some horrid plywood BC Rich models, those I can get behind burning, but I couldnt burn expensive things lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 17, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> What about the intrepid? I think it is a great combination of classic and modern



That's my old Intrepid.


----------



## JoeChugs (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the Intrepid, it's not _too_ far off from a regular guitar


----------



## TheAmercanLow (Mar 17, 2013)

Superstrats and Les Paul styles are fine by me. Same with the "fly" style guitars. No v or explorer-esque shapes here though.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 17, 2013)

I dislike strats/superstrats, despite owning 5, they're just so boring. Plus, almost every other shape I have tried sits better and feels better. I love single cut shapes, be that Tele or LP derived, and most of the established odd shapes. Extended single cuts, usually basses, like Warwick Thumb SC or Tosin's TIL are probably my favourite shape.

BC Rich Stealths are incredible and I found to be almost as comfortable as Strandbergs, but I don't get along with Xiphos. Vs and Explorers sit great most of the time and are great standing up. Mostly I hate strats because no matter what, the cut away gets in the way of my wrist.


----------



## TripperJ (Mar 17, 2013)

DeathMentaL said:


>



Dafuq is that!


----------



## tedtan (Mar 17, 2013)

^ TripperJ

That's Linda Manzer's Picasso guitar she built for jazz guitarist Pat Metheney. Her standard Pat Metheney model 6 string goes for around $32k, so I would guess that a Picasso would set you back between $40k and $50k if you could even get her to build another one, so its ugly, but not cheap.


----------



## skeels (Mar 18, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> ?


 
I think that the word "shape" has lost any meaning or relevance to this, er... instrument.

I don't even think I could burn it, as it doeasn't appear to have any combustible materials in its construction.

But man, look at that fret work, with those nicely rounded fret ends.... Er.... 

Now, I kinda like th pointy "anti-guitars", but this... this is.. err...

Man, I don't know what the fuck that is...


----------



## Heroin (Mar 18, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since some of us are linking "silly" shapes we love...



I've always had a huge soft spot for the avenger shape ever since I saw the syn model, I hated everything else though lol.

I can dig some odd shaped guitars just as long as it isn't too pointy


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 18, 2013)

skeels said:


> I think that the word "shape" has lost any meaning or relevance to this, er... instrument.
> 
> I don't even think I could burn it, as it doeasn't appear to have any combustible materials in its construction.
> 
> ...



They do come with a detachable plastic neck to play it easier, but I wouldnt touch it with a stick. 
I think its something like sparkle guitars if you want to look.


----------



## blaaargh (Mar 18, 2013)

Superstrats are boring as fuck. Especially the RG and its 1397651398345983198 clones. I looooooove SGs, Teles, and Firebirds as far as traditional shapes go, and I'm also a big fan of the Iceman and Mockingbird. Not really a fan of any V's other than the original Gibson V, and I probably wouldn't play a lot of the super pointy shapes. Someone earlier posted some vintage weird shapes, which I find more appealing than more modern-looking designs.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2013)

tedtan said:


> ^ TripperJ
> 
> That's Linda Manzer's Picasso guitar she built for jazz guitarist Pat Metheney. Her standard Pat Metheney model 6 string goes for around $32k, so I would guess that a Picasso would set you back between $40k and $50k if you could even get her to build another one, so its ugly, but not cheap.



To add on to this, it looks retarded but he does cool stuff with it, check out his cover of "sound of silence" from a year or two ago.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't like designs that are overly busy, or mis-proportioned. Moser guitars are probably great, am not in that aesthetic. On the other hand I also dislike a lot of the more flowery vintage shapes. Trying too hard. I'll leave ESP's Japanese domestic range out of this for my sanity's sake. 

The above is, obviously, incorrect if the right person is playing the right music on it. Prince's guitars are fucking hideous, but they sort of work in context. Ditto a Moser or whatever could work, just not for me.

I've mainly owned double-cuts (super strat, PRS style), a tele, and the only more extreme shape I've owned was a Jackson Kelly - so comfortable seated, horrible once it was strapped on!


----------



## protest (Mar 18, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> There's nothing wrong with strats but if *everything* is the same it's bloody boring. The Mockingbird has to be my favourite "non conventional" shape, so comfy to play.



Agreed. I have an EC-1000, a Warlock, and an RGD. I prefer the slightly modernized version of the classic shapes like the ESP take on the LP, and the bevels and horns on the RGD. However, I could never have all strat/super strat guitars. It'd be boring.

I don't like the super crazy shapes, like some of the ones shown in this thread, but I'm a fan of the Bich, and Warlock especially with the widow headstock.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 18, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I'm okay with pretty much anything that I can play comfortably *in a proper Classical position* whilst sitting down.



Tweaked it a bit, but otherwise, 

Ray


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 18, 2013)

protest said:


> but I'm a fan of the Bich



Bich shape is best shape.


----------



## PTI (Mar 18, 2013)

I was never a fan of the classic Flying V guitar at all, I have played Jackson's, ESP's and BC Rich Style V's and the weight balance is crap, the guitar keeps wanting to fall to the floor headstock first (lets not mention sitting down with them). That said the Mustaine sig Dean sounds really good through the Mesa Dual Rect, I was pleasantly surprised with it. I thought it was going to be crap.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 20, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Well Gibson trademarked the V so.......


Well, the Vs shape helps define its sound and playability. I can't imagine what this thing sounds or feels like.


----------



## bondmorkret (Mar 20, 2013)

I've got a rhoads shapes ESP, but these days I barely touch it. Really going off the pointy guitars


----------



## Futurian (Mar 20, 2013)

I like the ESP modification versions very much. I'm not big on the over the top crazy design guitars, but ESP's half v is great. Longer, sharper, more comfortable, classy.. The eclipse is nice as well, the cut outs are much more convenient and the groove in the rib section doesn't dig into me like my old Les Paul. However their post-law suit explorer shape is not aesthetically pleasing to me in the slightest bit. 

If I tweaked a BC Rich a bit I wouldn't mind a Bich, I have a soft spot for BC as I used to gig with a Warlock when I was 14, but it didn't keep the same magic for me over the years. Ironbird is pretty sexy though..


----------



## Futurian (Mar 20, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I can't remember what their model is called.. destroyer? But the Ibanez explorer shape I actually like more so than the Gibson Explorer, I just could never get into Ibanez guitars


----------



## The Mirror (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm with you, mate. My favourite Guitar Shapes are the LP and as a PRS-Player of course the PRS-Shapes.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 20, 2013)

DeathMentaL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar mentality when it comes to guitars as me? I for one dislike silly shapes especially the flying V. I'm very much a traditionalist when it comes to guitars. I like a nice clean looking body without all that silly jagger stuff.
> 
> Lets hear from you.


 
This cracked me up.....just depends on what you grew up with, and who influenced you.

To me, the best shapes are a LP and a Dean ML/Washburn Stealth.

To me, a superstrat IS a silly shape...


----------



## morrowcosom (Mar 20, 2013)

Going from a functionality perspective, non of the shapes bother me as long as I can comfortably set the instrument on my knee. 

As far as the appearance, I think if a person has an oddly shaped guitar they better be able to play the hell out of it or they look like an idiot.


----------



## Rustee (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate V's.

Sorrynotsorry.


----------



## Futurian (Mar 20, 2013)

I won't lie, doing 5 years with a half V makes me hold all other guitars in my lap funny


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 20, 2013)

Depends on the shape, some are cool or at least don't bother me.

But others I wouldn't touch from the other end of the milky way.


----------



## itsDGfool (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm open to all shapes. I own a EC-1000, 3 superstrats, a flying V, and a Schecter Devil Custom which I LOVE the look of. 

The more the merrier, personally I am a bit bored of superstrats everywhere, despite their comfort and playability.


----------



## Tang (Mar 21, 2013)

I haven't read this whole thread so here goes Ziltoid playing a Hello Kitty Strat.

Yes sir.


----------



## Syriel (Mar 21, 2013)

If you mean 'silly' shaped as in those Daisy Rock cheesy guitars and mis-proportioned stuff that looks like they came out of say Devries or the very RANDOM Gibson stuff, then yes I don't like them at all.

But I'm very open with shapes, from ergonomic Klein and .strandberg*, all the way to the straight up metal Warlock and Xiphos ( which I own ). I'm actually a sucker for X shaped guitars.


----------

